# Seeking a Specialist Doc in Quebec



## Meridian (7 Jan 2009)

This is probably a long-shot, but how, if you did not have a family doctor in your province, (mine is Quebec), would you go about getting a referral (or really, an appointment) to see a specialist (in my case, a gastroenterologist)?

I have a family doc in Ottawa, and he gave be a prognosis, but said if I really wanted to, I could see a specialist, but that he can't refer me to any in Ontario, due to the whole different medicare systems thing.   

Doc's prognosis wasn't serious at all, and since I can easily "live with it" (Post-infection IBS) and no meds are required, and no physical limitations are related, I could just go ahead and do that. 

However, I am expecting that the Forces will want something more...   so as a pre-emptive strike, I'd like to know who I'd go to to get the little paper filled out.   

Ideas, short of calling the ever-so-helpful CLSC?  My experience with clinic doctors in this city has been lets just say, less than impressive.

Thnx!


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Jan 2009)

I don't think CLSCs have specialists anyways, not as far as I can remember.  

Here's one at Université de Montréal

Pierre Poitras, MD
Gastroenterologist
University of Montreal
Department of Gastroenterology,
CHUM - Hôpital Saint-Luc
Montréal, QC H3T 3JT
tel: 514 890-8000

Cheers


----------



## Meridian (7 Jan 2009)

Hmm.. I suppose it could just be as simple as calling a few offices, but I was led to believe a referral of some sort would be necessary too.

I'll try that number out tomorrow and see what happens, thnx.


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Jan 2009)

Explain your story that you moved from Ontario and if you have something from your Doc in Ontario, it should be sufficient for him to see you.


----------



## Meridian (8 Jan 2009)

Sadly it would appear a referral from a local doc is absolutely required.  

So now I need to find a walk-in clinic not staffed by useless, rude folks.


----------



## geo (9 Jan 2009)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I suppose it could just be as simple as calling a few offices, but I was led to believe a referral of some sort would be necessary too.
> 
> I'll try that number out tomorrow and see what happens, thnx.



talk to your Doc again... have HIM make the call & refer you for treatment or evaluation


----------



## Meridian (9 Jan 2009)

geo - 

unfortunately, I can't;  my family doctor practices in Ontario (Ottawa),  and I am a Quebec resident in Montreal.   The only way I can visit him is when I am "vacationing" out of province.   Ontario Specialists are not acceptable under RAMQ terms unless under acute/emergent care.   He aready told me he couldn't refer me to a Quebec-based specialist since its a different system.  He did jokingly suggest moving back to Ontario though.

Apparently I have to go to a walk in clinic (who, in Montreal at least, charge for everything they can possibly charge for and spend the least amount of time possible with patients), to geta referral.

The system is fun.


----------



## Marinero2008 (9 Jan 2009)

Meridian,
Did you get Quebec medical card yet? It would be easier if you had one.

Try Medical Clinic in Ville Emard: 5824 Boul. Monk (Metro Monk, green line). Tel: 514-767-5307. But don't call for appointment, they will keep you waiting for a month. Just walk in and ask to see Dr. Gaptman. He is there Wednesdays and Thursdays. I think on Wednesday he is till 8:00 pm, or was it Thursday? I don't remember now. The trick is to go in about an hour before closing when they are almost done with their scheduled patients.
Anyway, he took care of me last summer. Gave me all the referrals I needed and after I was done with all the testing he signed off my med papers for CFRC.
If you need directions PM me.
Good luck!


----------



## martr (9 Jan 2009)

The University of Ottawa clinic at 100 Marie-Curie is a pretty good one. Not super long waits and the staff is excellent for the most part.


----------



## Meridian (10 Jan 2009)

korabian - thanks for the suggestion.

I've been in Quebec for quite some time - just no family doctor (finding one is useless).  I tried the one at Guy_Concordia, but they are basically in it for the cash - as an example, they charge 100$ (minimum) to complete the CF forms...


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2009)

Meridian.
If you live in Montreal and have a provincial mediare card, spend whatever time waiting in the CLSC you have to.
Get the referal & get over to CFRC.  The CLSC will give referrals to specialists  -  I've been there & done that.


----------



## Marinero2008 (10 Jan 2009)

Meridian said:
			
		

> I've been in Quebec for quite some time - just no family doctor (finding one is useless).  I tried the one at Guy_Concordia, but they are basically in it for the cash - as an example, they charge 100$ (minimum) to complete the CF forms...



At the place I mentioned above they charged me $20 and only after everything was done. And I had to pay $10 for the blood test. CLSC screwed up my blood work so I decided to redo it at that clinic.


----------

